# In Oceanside for the weekend...



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

...any ride suggestions? Visiting from the Bay Area, and I brought my bike with me. 

Looking for probably 20-40 miles based on the amount of free time. It looks like there's some great places to ride but I have no idea what to avoid (although I know there's some kind of crazy construction on 76). 

Not a huge fan of MUTs but I read in one thread that the San Luis Rey trail is okay?

Any advice appreciated. Probably riding along the beach to just kill time while my gf does her training run today, but tomorrow I'm on my own for a few hours and hoping to get a good ride in.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

San Luis Rey trail isn't bad, though not tremendously exciting. I think it's an 18 mile round trip if you go all the way to N Santa Fe. You can head south on N Santa Fe and take Mesa Dr to Foussat and reconnect with the trail. Those roads are fairly bike friendly. Construction on 76 starts at Melrose Dr and goes east through Bonsall so probably don't want to go much further east than Home Depot. 

Alternatively, Pacific St is a nice ride along the beach (as long as you don't treat it like a TT) and you can hook up with PCH down through Carlsbad and beyond.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

There will be 1200 riders going through Oceanside tomorrow doing the Amtrak Century (Irvine to downtown San Diego). Follow the crowd south.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There will be 1200 riders going through Oceanside tomorrow doing the Amtrak Century (Irvine to downtown San Diego). Follow the crowd south.


Huh! That might be fun to go see a bit of, thanks! So far, planned a little 30 miler using the trail and some local roads.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, folks. I ended up pretty much doing both things in a 48 mile ride.

Map It Pronto - jetdog9_Oceanside+Carlsbad

San Luis Rey River Trail, down the coast on the century route, got some crab+shrimp at Pelly's, returned back to Oceanside, more of the trail, Mesa Drive to Foussat, back on the trail and up College to home.

That is the best MUT for biking I've ever been on, nice surface, love the painted lines, long sight lines, people on it either cyclists or people used to cyclists.


----------

